# Clubmill House, Chesterfield, September 2017



## HughieD (Sep 29, 2017)

*1. The History*
Clubmill Reservoir, Chesterfield was built in 1855 as a small water supply for the town before the large Linacre reservoirs were built. Number 16 Clubmill Terrace, was where the Reservoir manager lived. In later years it housed the caretaker. When the water from the reservoir was no longer needed it became overgrown and the house empty. Even as far back as 1898 and OS map showed the reservoir as disused. In 1935 the reservoir and house comprising of about three acres were sold by the Chesterfield & Bolsover Water Board to Mr Edwin Durham of Furnace Farm Upper Newbold for the princely sum of £520.
*
2. The Explore*
Found myself in Chesterfield with an hour or so to kill. Did a bit of a search and this place came up so thought I’d give it a look. Much to my delight it was still standing so popped over to have a look. It’s a lovely place with some beautiful stone mullion windows. It’ been under renovation but this appears to have stopped. Structurally it’s pretty solid. Interior wise it didn’t look too interesting so just stuck to externals. If the renovation was finished this could be a very lovely place.

*3. The Pictures*


img3116 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3113 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3112 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3110 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3109 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3108 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3107 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3106 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3105 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3103 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3101 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3100 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3099 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3098 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3097 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3096 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovely masonry,I want that iron gate and archway for my flat


----------



## Rubex (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, that iron gate is rather nice. Wonderful pics HughieD!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice one Hughie and thanks for ending what had been a fruitless search up to now! When one searches old documents, maps etc you find that the prefix 'Club' to the name of a structure or row of dwellings was very common in the period 1800 to 1860. A passing 'I wonder where that name came from' became a serious search when we purchased our present home - an old weaver's cottage built between 1800 and 1810, some ten years back. The Land Registry no longer use the old paper deeds - all on computer evidently now, and it so happened that our cottage came complete with all its original paper deeds, which were handed over to us. The first document was a land deed outlining the purchase of a lane and adjacent land to build a row of 40 cottages for home weavers - the row of dwellings to be known as 'Club Row' because the weavers clubbed together to build the cottages in pairs and drew lots to move in as each pair was completed. Subsequently the prefix seems to have been used on any amenity that was constructed for the good of a group of people, by those very people contributing to the costs involved. Thanks to Hughie's report I have now found out that my original information on this place is way out. The old printed matter gives the location as Chester, not Chesterfield! Will now have to see if the name follows the 'clubbing together' path for the original construction and thus the use of that prefix. Thanks Hughie.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice photographs. I like the stone window and door frames, pity there's no glass in them.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 29, 2017)

A lovely building and a great set of pics. Can't fault Dirus_Strictus for the valuable info as always. I love this forum! That iron gate is lush. The pipework on the ground in pic 5, is that cast iron just out of interest? Nice grime on it, and lovely curves!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 30, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> The pipework on the ground in pic 5, is that cast iron just out of interest? Nice grime on it, and lovely curves!



Yes it is; and must be part of the original iron pipework. A very nice example of the Iron Founder's art back in those days, as is the cast iron lamp-post.


----------



## smiler (Sep 30, 2017)

Job's a good'un Hughie, Thanks


----------

